# Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN vs Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN



## ssj4karan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

Am planning on getting myself a new laptop this diwali.

Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

                                                                    vs

Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN 2nd gen Ci5/4GB/1TB/1GB graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

My budget is Max 40k.

I need a laptop mainly for watching 1080p HD Movies, surfing the net and playing the occasional game (NFS, FIFA, PES) with decent performance. I own a ps3 for my high end gaming needs 

I will be connecting the laptop to my 40' HD TV.

Also i am looking at good battery life.

So i have narrowed it down between these 2 rigs. So which one in your opinion is better considering my needs? Or if you think there is a better rig that i may have missed, kindly suggest that.

Thanks and Regards,
Karan


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys pls assist. Diwali is nearing.
Also regarding my budget, I don't want to over shoot that budget.
The lower i can spend but also meet all my needs, is what i am looking for.
So currently am leaning towards the Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN.


----------



## p!e (Oct 21, 2012)

For < 40k budget. Check the Asus K53 sm Core i5 version. You can get it for around 39k locally. It has a better graphics as compared to the one listed above.

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, but that comes with DOS OS. Meaning i will have to spend additional on an OS. Where as Samsung one comes equipped with an Win 7 64 bit HP.

Also i have heard that A8 is in between I5 2nd Gen and I5 3rd Gen. So makes little sense to switch to I5 2nd Gen.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2012)

don't pay 35k+ for AMD A8. Get HP G6 2005AX for 32-33k instead where the real value lies. No, A8 performs more like 2nd/3rd gen Core i3 and not i5.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 23, 2012)

Samsung core i5 version has no USB 3.0. Hence it is a big "NO".


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't pay 35k+ for AMD A8. Get HP G6 2005AX for 32-33k instead where the real value lies. No, A8 performs more like 2nd/3rd gen Core i3 and not i5.



You sure bout that? Cause am sure it was i5  There are also video's on youtube showing the New APU processors smoking Intel i series...

Coming back to the point, The reason i selected samsung over the lappy you have mentioned:

1. The samsung lappy is only 2k more expensive
2. 6 GB ram against 4 GB ram
3. 750 gb HDD against 500 GB HDD
4. Windows 7 HP against Win 7 HB
5. Similar Dedicated Graphic Cards
6. Better battery life in samsung ( 6 hrs against 3 hrs)
7. 2 USB 2.0 and 2 USB 3.0 against 1 USB 2.0 and 2 USB 3.0

So pls tell me, why should i still go for the HP laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2012)

Check anandtech review. A8 matches (they reviewed A10) or performs better than i3 but i5 is lot better, mainly cause of clock advantage as well as Turbo Boost (which i3 doesn't have). If price difference is only 2k, then you can check Samsung too but battery life will be more or less the same at 5hr for HP and maybe ~6hr for Samsung.


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like i will go with the samsung NP355V5C-S03IN


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

ssj4karan said:


> You sure bout that? Cause am sure it was i5  There are also video's on youtube showing the New APU processors smoking Intel i series...
> 
> Coming back to the point, The reason i selected samsung over the lappy you have mentioned:
> 
> ...



1)not 2k..infibeam has G6 2005Ax at 31769₹ with backpack
2)ya but no more RAM upgrades ..G6 can be upgraded to 8gb(4GB at 1500₹)
4)doesnt matter both gets windows 8 pro at 699₹
6)battery life will be same
7)why do u need 4 USB Ports


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 24, 2012)

duke123 said:


> 1)not 2k..infibeam has G6 2005Ax at 31769₹ with backpack
> 2)ya but no more RAM upgrades ..G6 can be upgraded to 8gb(4GB at 1500₹)
> 4)doesnt matter both gets windows 8 pro at 699₹
> 6)battery life will be same
> 7)why do u need 4 USB Ports



1) I just checked infibeam, it aint available at that price.
2) 6 GB should more than suffice 
3) Windows 8 aint good for gaming, so will stick to 64 bit Win 7 HP.
4) The more the no. of ports, the better right?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

ssj4karan said:


> 1) I just checked infibeam, it aint available at that price.
> 2) 6 GB should more than suffice
> 3) Windows 8 aint good for gaming, so will stick to 64 bit Win 7 HP.
> 4) The more the no. of ports, the better right?



 its available use coupon GREEN2012 on checkout to get 5% discount
sorry no backpack 

better go with Samsung...


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 25, 2012)

Have already placed my order for the samsung lappy 

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2012)

^^Very Good and Logical decision for buying the *SAMSUNG NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop*.

Friend,please post pics. and a review of this lappy,after you receive and run it.

I am interested about this lappy...but short of funds at present.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 29, 2012)

ssj4karan said:


> Have already placed my order for the samsung lappy
> 
> Thanks guys !!!



Did you get the laptop? I also have the same question. whether to go with the HP or samsung. Because sammy has 250GB more HDD, 2GB more RAM with having to replace only 1 module if I need to go 8GB and Win7 HP instead of Basic and the matt finish screen and choice of colours. But the price difference is about 4K-ish. Did you get this from Flipkart?


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Did you get the laptop? I also have the same question. whether to go with the HP or samsung. Because sammy has 250GB more HDD, 2GB more RAM with having to replace only 1 module if I need to go 8GB and Win7 HP instead of Basic and the matt finish screen and choice of colours. But the price difference is about 4K-ish. Did you get this from Flipkart?



Well i got my lappy last night. Bought it from Flipkart. Have not had much time with it yet, but so far am very happy with it. 
Will post more details after having time with it over the weekend.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

congrats. update the AMD Catalyst drivers and try a few games.


----------



## ssj4karan (Oct 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> congrats. update the AMD Catalyst drivers and try a few games.



How do i do that? Cause i tried updating the drivers from AMD's site, but it said that the driver is incompatible and will not install. Any help? I currently have these drivers installed 8.944.2.1000
The samsung support page shows these as the latest drivers for this laptop. Release date 22/10/2012.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

AMD Mobility Radeon Driver Verification 12.10. First try with this tool and maybe your driver is already updated so no need to update driver.

and driver should show up as this: AMD CCC. If you can post the temperature finding while playing a few games. Try HWMonitor for checking temperature.


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> AMD Mobility Radeon Driver Verification 12.10. First try with this tool and maybe your driver is already updated so no need to update driver.
> 
> and driver should show up as this: AMD CCC. If you can post the temperature finding while playing a few games. Try HWMonitor for checking temperature.



Dude the link you posted is for the 32 bit version. I used the 64 bit version as mine is windows 7 hp 64 bit. It gave me an incompatibility error.
Am still confused if this 8.944.2.1000 drivers is the latest version.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

AMD Catalyst

its 64 bit


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 2, 2012)

duke123 said:


> AMD Catalyst
> 
> its 64 bit



Thanks a million bro. Finally updated


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys, i noticed one thing. My display drivers are not getting updated with the above AMD Catalyst. 
When i install this catalyst, it gives me a success message, I check the log and it says everything is updated and after i click the finish button, am prompted to do a system restart.
I complete all of this, Then again run the installer (As it checks for system config and drivers before installing) and it shows that the display driver is not updated. I cant understand what is happening..Any solution guys?

Another thing, Does driver updation work this way - Right click My computer-properties-Device Manager-display adapters-Select graphic card and open it-go to drivers page-update drivers using automatic online sources.

Thanks..


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

^^if you try to reinstall same drivers again and again it wont get updated..try to update when 12.11 is released...


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok i just checked, The dual graphics is updated to the latest display driver but the discrete graphic card continues to be the version it came with my laptop.
Neways when is 12.11 expected?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

12.11 is l already released its still in BETA stage..but you wont get any noticeable improvement...


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 3, 2012)

i think for playing games and for watching HD movies ,you may go for these 2 Laptops 
HP PAVILION G6  2016txHP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook which is also having 1gb dedicated graphics card,or you may go for this lap
HP PAVILION G6 2103tuHP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook... which is the best for you..


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Guys is there any way to run games just on the discrete graphics card (7670m)?
If yes, kindly guide me how. As in the AMD Vision centre, i get option of only enabling dual graphics (cross-fire) or the inbuilt graphics (7640g)

Thanks..



duke123 said:


> 12.11 is l already released its still in BETA stage..but you wont get any noticeable improvement...



Yeah i saw the beta, but can we expect improvements when an official stable version is released?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

ssj4karan said:


> Hey Guys is there any way to run games just on the discrete graphics card (7670m)?
> If yes, kindly guide me how. As in the AMD Vision centre, i get option of only enabling dual graphics (cross-fire) or the inbuilt graphics (7640g)
> 
> Thanks..
> ...



yes
1)go to AMD vision control center disable crossfire
2) right click at desktop and select configure switchable graphics ...select game /application and select high performance mode...

dont expect any major improvements..the drivers are expected to improve performance for 7700,7800,7900 series..


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 4, 2012)

duke123 said:


> yes
> 1)go to AMD vision control center disable crossfire
> 2) right click at desktop and select configure switchable graphics ...select game /application and select high performance mode...
> 
> dont expect any major improvements..the drivers are expected to improve performance for 7700,7800,7900 series..



Dude, I thought of the same thing and did it and you wont believe it.. The performance improved drastically. It was like land and sea. Cross fire sucks man..
With cross fire on, in games i could only go at 1280*768 with low settings to get smooth gameplay.

With cross fire off and high performance, on the same games i can go to the max resolution 1366*768 with combination of ultra to med settings 

Also which drivers are you talking of? what is the latest available drivers for 7600 series?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

which game you played..?.crossfire is still under development...with updates you can get crossfire performance close to 7670m..atleast i can run all games i tried in both modes(except battlefield 3)..

latest drivers are 12.11 beta..but they are conc on 7700,7800,7900 series..i am hoping 7670M also get enduro support...


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 5, 2012)

duke123 said:


> which game you played..?.crossfire is still under development...with updates you can get crossfire performance close to 7670m..atleast i can run all games i tried in both modes(except battlefield 3)..
> 
> latest drivers are 12.11 beta..but they are conc on 7700,7800,7900 series..i am hoping 7670M also get enduro support...



Mate the games i tried are:

1. Crysis 2
2. Battlefield 3
3. Dishonoured
4. NFS Most wanted 2
5. Fifa 13
6. PES 13

With cross fire on, was struggling to get decent performance on these games.
But with just using 7670m, Am able to play these at the max resolution with a combination of max to medium settings.

I can only hope cross-fire in future can help boost performance further  Thats one reason i went for this lappy..

Also 12.10 does support 7670m right? And as it is the official driver (and not beta) I consider that to be the latest driver.
But the thing is, After installing this, when i check my drivers, For the 7640g+7670m combi, the display driver show the driver that comes with this catalyst.
But the 7670m individually is still at the driver version from when i got my lappy. Dont know how to update its display driver to the latest version.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2012)

try CAP (Catalyst Application Profile). should fix the performance. Moreover XFire only works on DX11 games so no wonder the performance was bad in some games.


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> try CAP (Catalyst Application Profile). should fix the performance. Moreover XFire only works on DX11 games so no wonder the performance was bad in some games.



Even on DX11 Titles like crysis 2 and BF 3, The performance was crap on crossfire. Can't wait for improvements. Things can only get better 
Will try this CAP and post back.

CAP did not work buddy. No improvement on cross-fire. Am better off with just the 7670m. It does the job


----------



## arun181818 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bought the same laptop. Can you just check out the processor speed using cpu z? Mine is showing 1400 MHz!!!


----------



## ssj4karan (Nov 24, 2012)

arun181818 said:


> I just bought the same laptop. Can you just check out the processor speed using cpu z? Mine is showing 1400 MHz!!!View attachment 7748



Dude just go to the AMD control centre and tweek the settings. It is set at 1.4, but you can boost it up to 1.9


----------



## drsamratroy (Dec 25, 2012)

dude post sum reviews of ur laptop...thinking of buying it...howz the battery life??...post sum pics if u can plz...it l help...


----------

